# Same sex (male) couple IP's needing advice



## halsall73 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi All

We are a gay couple and have just started to look at becoming parents through straight surrogacy. we are 38 and 33 and we are wanting advice on where we need to start. 

Thanks

Edd & Chris


----------



## kare72 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi I dont know if this helps but I know our clinic SCI in New Delhi, India works with same sex couples.  They might be able to give you some information.  Best wishes, Kare


----------



## Bria (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi there, a good place to start would be checking out COTs and/or SurrogacyUK.  I am a member of COTs and currently a surrogate for a same-sex male couple.  Website is www.surrogacy.org.uk - I think it is around £800 to join but more than worth it for the support alone.  Good luck in your journey.

/links


----------



## halsall73 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi Bria

Thanks for your reply. We have come across COTs and we now have the paperwork which we are hopeing to send off soon. We are so looking forward to starting our journey with that very special person. Hope all is going well with you and your IP's and I would love to keep updated with you and your IP's journey.

Best Wishes

Edd & Chris x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Edd and Chris, welcome to FF.  Would you like me to add you to the IPs list? 

 on your search for your surro angel. 

C~x


----------



## halsall73 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi Caz

Thanks for your welcome. Yes we would like to be placed on the IP's list please.

Hopefully we will meet that very special person who will make our dream of becoming Dad's a reality.

Best Wishes hun. 

Edd x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

All done.  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=238795.msg3836723#msg3836723

You will see a couple of other same sex couples in waiting on the list. They may not mind if you PM them for advice or support. 

C~x


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Edd and Chris

Just wanted to wish you loads of luck and to say there are loads of other gay dads starting families (and quite a few who already have!) so it really is achievable and you're not alone. 

I am attaching a link to our page about surrogacy for gay dads which may help with your research, in terms of the legal stuff:

http://www.nataliegambleassociates.co.uk/page/Gay-dads/73/

Loads of luck

Natalie


----------



## Bria (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi guys

That's great that you are thinking of joining COTs, there are lots of same sex couples on the message boards, one of which recently just had their baby girl   You will gets lots of support and advice x


----------

